# [Video] Beyond Look Ahead: How I Got Faster at the 3x3 Cube (15 sec)



## yockee (Apr 21, 2012)

This video is mostly for people struggling at or anywhere below 40 seconds. I only average 15 sec myself, so I doubt it will help anyone below that. These are just a few things that have helped me lower my times IN ADDITION TO looking ahead. While looking ahead is the number one advice anyone can give, sometimes, people just want to hear a little bit more.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think i could put up with a full 40mins of you. Maybe a shorter, more compact video would be nice?


----------



## xcuber123 (Apr 21, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I don't think i could put up with a full 40mins of you. Maybe a shorter, more compact video would be nice?


 
i agree.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Apr 21, 2012)

i average 50 seconds...
so this is wrong topic for me right ? 

if so,it would be great that kind of topic to be made = )


----------



## wytefury (Apr 21, 2012)

I actually watched the whole video. Yeah it could have been more specific and condensed but I think you did a great job explaining and getting the out the info that you wanted to get out. By the end your tips had been 100% ingrained in my head. And honestly I think your tips are legitimately good ones. Im sure they will help anyone and everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm going to watch the whole thing, 40 minutes of your voice sounds amazing.


----------



## yockee (Apr 21, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I don't think i could put up with a full 40mins of you. Maybe a shorter, more compact video would be nice?


 
So, did you actually try watching the video, or did you automatically assume because of my "usual" videos, that this was 40 minutes of me jumping around, screaming into the camera? My point is, maybe just try watching before coming to conclusions like these. Maybe you'd see why it's as long as it is. Instead of just quickly naming a list of tips, I make it more personal, like a conversation, which in my opinion, would make someone more likely to retain the information, rather than just trying to remember a few things.




wytefury said:


> I actually watched the whole video. Yeah it could have been more specific and condensed but I think you did a great job explaining and getting the out the info that you wanted to get out. By the end your tips had been 100% ingrained in my head. And honestly I think your tips are legitimately good ones. Im sure they will help anyone and everyone. Thanks.


 

Thanks man! Glad you actually gave it a chance! Most people just see "40:00" and decide it's too much.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 21, 2012)

yockee said:


> So, did you actually try watching the video, or did you automatically assume because of my "usual" videos, that this was 40 minutes of me jumping around, screaming into the camera?


 
i agree other then the ad he actually helped me.


----------



## JillianFraser (Apr 21, 2012)

I thought it was very informative =)


----------



## yockee (Apr 22, 2012)

JillianFraser said:


> I thought it was very informative =)


 
Thanks! Hopefully other people that actually need help, won't be scared of the length of the video, unlike people above that don't watch it and feel they have to tell me, in silly, abbreviated, trendy comments


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just so you know, I watched it and loved it. It's very informative and useful, and I'd recommend that everybody watches it.


----------



## maderito (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't honestly say that I was riveted to this 40+ minute monologue, but the precious minutes of sage advice were worth the watch. Jockee nicely captured some of the more perplexing frustrations of progressing as a speedcuber, confirming some (but not all) conventional wisdom while adding insightful and helpful suggestions. The video needs a little -- no, a lot  -- of serious editing.


----------



## yockee (Apr 22, 2012)

maderito said:


> I can't honestly say that I was riveted to this 40+ minute monologue, but the precious minutes of sage advice were worth the watch. Jockee nicely captured some of the more perplexing frustrations of progressing as a speedcuber, confirming some (but not all) conventional wisdom while adding insightful and helpful suggestions. The video needs a little -- no, a lot  -- of serious editing.


 
Thanks! I'd definitely be willing to hear what editing advice you have. I really didn't cut much out of this one because I wanted as much information to come from it, as possible. Plus, there weren't very many convenient places to cut without ruining something I wanted to keep.


----------



## maderito (Apr 22, 2012)

yockee said:


> . . .there weren't very many convenient places to cut without ruining something I wanted to keep.


Yeh - hard to edit stream of conscious. The editing comes before the verbalization. Don't worry - there's a next time.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for making this video man. so far ive only watched the first 25 or so minuites of the video but i can allready see improvement in my solves. lookahead ftw!!!


----------



## yockee (Apr 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> thanks for making this video man. so far ive only watched the first 25 or so minuites of the video but i can allready see improvement in my solves. lookahead ftw!!!


 
No problem, dude! It will take a while to really get used to looking ahead, but all the things I listed in this video, can help in one way or another.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 22, 2012)

yockee said:


> No problem, dude! It will take a while to really get used to looking ahead, but all the things I listed in this video, can help in one way or another.


 
i see what you mean. i usually average around 14-15 seconds despite my crappy lookahead but when i turn a little bit more calmly i can get more sub 14 averages, but i also get a few bad averages (16-17 seconds). hopefully i can get my lookahead to be more consistant.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 22, 2012)

I like the parts that I saw but I honestly don't have time to watch the whole thing so I will just watch 10 minutes every couple days.


----------

